#ubuntu-hn 2011-07-12
<Nagissa> buenas noches!!!
#ubuntu-hn 2011-07-14
<Nagissa> buenas noches
#ubuntu-hn 2011-07-17
<Itxshell> Buen día a todos en la sala
